# Janesville, WI && ALL ROCK COUNTY



## Brittany Kuhnle (Apr 22, 2020)

im in the janesville area in southern Wisconsin and homeless people live all in our woods in makeshift camps. mostly by the rock river. 

But anyone found any sprouting in janesville or rock co. you don't have to tell me your secret location. lol, 

April 22nd 2020


----------



## NatureNerd (Apr 15, 2020)

Brittany Kuhnle said:


> im in the janesville area in southern Wisconsin and homeless people live all in our woods in makeshift camps. mostly by the rock river.
> 
> But anyone found any sprouting in janesville or rock co. you don't have to tell me your secret location. lol,
> 
> April 22nd 2020


I have been out quite a bit /// Ground temps arent there yet. THis up and coming wee looks like it might finally be warm enough as we have been getting enough rain at night. Happy Hunting! I am in ROck County and will let you know as soon as I spot some!


----------



## Brittany Kuhnle (Apr 22, 2020)

NatureNerd said:


> I have been out quite a bit /// Ground temps arent there yet. THis up and coming wee looks like it might finally be warm enough as we have been getting enough rain at night. Happy Hunting! I am in ROck County and will let you know as soon as I spot some!


oh well hey Brenda. `


----------



## Chadly (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey, I'm on the edge of Rock and Dane and have not seen anything yet but I here they are stating a little south.


----------



## Chadly (Apr 28, 2020)

Anything in Janesville yet?


----------



## Chadly (Apr 28, 2020)

Found some little ones in Madison area yesterday, hope to get some time off and go out next week. Happy hunting!


----------

